# Almost forgot.



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Here's what I did for a couple hours this morning.

That's me with ma hat on backwards.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Southpaw!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Livin' the dream Lefty!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Southpaws are where its at


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

Not a southpaw, but wishing you'd send some of that warm weather this way!! Too dang cold for this time of year. BTW, always good to get in some range time.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

What did you put through its paces?


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Hope you had a great time.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I have worked so much over time I havn't been to the range in WAAAAAAAAAY to long. I get a 4 day break starting monday and there will be much busting of caps!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Did you have visions of "Punks" dancing in your sites??
::rambo::
I know I would have after what you went thru!


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> What did you put through its paces?


The one I'm lining up in the photo is a Savage .270. I was doing head shots on the 200 yard range with standard B27 targets. The one laying next to it is a Mini14 I was playing with a 50, 100 and 150 yards.


----------

